# Logitech Z523. Need help.



## wachuwey (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello.
I need a little bit of help with a Logitech z523 2.1 speakers.

The power supply inside the subwoofer is dead.

I need to know where to find a replacement or at least the VDC and Amps output.

All what I know is the name of the board, "3NOD S-2816 rev1.0 17 Jun 2009"
Googled it but I get no info.

Thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 6, 2014)

EDIT ( i noticed that one there was for a 506 sorry.)
maybe ebay ?,

You been inside it yet ?, maybe just some caps gone bad ?.


----------



## wachuwey (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, open it and visual checked the board.

There is just a little black point over the transformer (ER-28 HGX)
The other parts seem to be ok.

---Edit.

Found some info about the psu. 12V 1A
Using a spare tranformer (not sure if this is the correct word) the 2.1 speaker are alive again.

Just some tweaks, a little bit of soldering, some double sided tape, and everything is working fine.


----------



## wroom (Oct 15, 2016)

wachuwey said:


> Yes, open it and visual checked the board.
> 
> There is just a little black point over the transformer (ER-28 HGX)
> The other parts seem to be ok.
> ...



Can you please reply and confirm that the internal power supply for logitech z523 is 12vdc-1A


----------

